# Canonical trying to lure XP users with the release of Ubuntu 14.04 LTS for Desktop



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> After the recent release of Ubuntu 14.04 LTS for servers, Canonical has announced the brand new desktop version. With Windows XP's life support having ended on April 8, the latest iteration of Ubuntu is a more-than-suitable replacement for the dead OS.


Here


----------



## theresajune (Jul 23, 2013)

Canonical


Could I most humbly ask if the above is difficult for a non technical person to install. My XP has killed my access to Outlook etc. Thanks in anticipation to your reply.

Theresajune


----------

